# Your Picture!-Part II (Now Closed)



## AngelnSnuffy

New thread! Post pictures of you here! (Part I now closed.)


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Me and chevy







Dad and chevy


----------



## Phinnsmommy

I don't reallly want to post my picture but here it goes.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Those are great pics of you Silvie, you are so darn cute!:biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Aw, thanks Crystal :baghead

I remember thinking from the other thread that you were really, really pretty!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Aw, thanks Crystal :baghead
> 
> I remember thinking from the other thread that you were really, really pretty!




You're welcome!:biggrin2:

Hm, not sure if I put a pic in the other thread, I'll have to look, thank you, that's very nice of you hon.

Edited to add: Ew, I did, on the first page! I don't like that pic. I'll have to post a new one soon.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Elf and Me


----------



## pinksalamander

Well i can't find any other pic so this will have to do!


----------



## undergunfire

[sub]Just me....








Me and Ju-Ju Kitty...








I'll have to take updated ones with me and the bunno's .
[/sub]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Amy, your hair!:shock: Love it, but dang you cut it off!:shock:

K, here's me and the Snuff!


----------



## Phinnsmommy

You are alll sooo beautiful!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Crystal, I don't think I've ever seen you before. You're really pretty!Although I'd somehow always imagined you as a brunette.:huh:biggrin2:

Here I am with Millie






Me with Smokey






and just me!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Aw, thank you Silvie and Jess, you guys are so sweet!:hug:

Great pics, Jess-you ain't too bad yourself!


----------



## JenniferCameron

I'm not holding any bunnies here, but this is me. My eyes staring that way because I used the camera on my computer and didn't look where I should have. I'm still learning how to use it.


----------



## NZminilops

I think I'm both the shortest and fattest person on here, so don't laugh , I AM under 5 foot tall and have the appetite of a 10 foot tall person .







And me'n'Sakura







I wear glasses now but I hate they way I look in them, so no pics with the glasses .


----------



## Alexah

NZminilops, you're absolutely adorable. And you're hardly fat. Short maybe, butI'm barely taller than you so I'm one to talk !

Everyone on here is adorable, pretty, and sweet. No bad comments about yourselves!

I'll post a couple of pics of me once I find them on my computer or take new ones.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

THis is my and my sister at a wedding in September last year. I am on the right. I dont have many pics with me in them cause i am usually the one behind the camera,lol.


----------



## pinksalamander

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Crystal, I don't think I've ever seen you before. You're really pretty!Although I'd somehow always imagined you as a brunette.:huh:biggrin2:
> 
> Here I am with Millie


You look SO much like a girl at my school in this picture... scary!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Jenk

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I think I'm both the shortest and fattest person on here, so don't laugh , I AM under 5 foot tall and have the appetite of a 10 foot tall person .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me'n'Sakura


I think that your photo--and everyone else's, for that matter--shows a beautiful woman.  :hug: (The bunnies aren't bad looking, either. )


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK sohere goes. I really hate my pictures, but for a "Middle Aged Woman" I think I'm not too Shabby. LOL






Susan

PS

Weight Watchers helped me lose 22 pounds.


----------



## undergunfire

It is so great to finally see you, Susan :biggrin2:!


----------



## Michaela

You look great Susan!  I've always imagined you with blond hair. :huh:laughsmiley:


----------



## JadeIcing

*You are so adorable. When need a prego picture!!!She is so adorable!:biggrin2For those who dont know I met her in person.)*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> THis is my and my sister at a wedding in September last year. I am on the right. I dont have many pics with me in them cause i am usually the one behind the camera,lol.


----------



## NZminilops

That was nice of you guys to not run in horror from my pictures, hehe! Not too long ago I weighed close to 200 pounds, have lost a lot, but still have a lot to go. My goal is to weigh95 pounds.

I think everyone is lovely, don't we all look like we own rabbits? Something about having rabbits makes people look friendly and cheerful .


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

oooohhh Alicia :kiss: you are such a good self esteem booster.


----------



## Flopsy

I'm not the kind of person who can pick just one tiny picture  sowwy


----------



## mouse_chalk

Everyone is so pretty! Michelle you are NOT fat, and for some reason, I pictured you with long brown hair lol! 

Ok, here goes...

Me, on my own- the guy next to me was my ex boyfriend, we're still great mates but I edited him out as not sure he would want his pic all over the internet lol 






And here is me and Steve, the other bunny slave:





And me and Snowy, I look terrible, but it's the first and best pic I could find!


----------



## undergunfire

Mouse_Chalk (Jen?).....you are so stinkin' adorable!


----------



## NZminilops

Jen! You are gorgeous :shock:! And I pictured you a lot older for some reason, lol!

I did used to have long hair but I hacked it all short a while ago :?.


----------



## missyscove

I think the picture I had in the last thread got lost at some point, so...
Fiona and me:





Timmy and me:





Just me:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Heehee, thanks you guys! :embarrassed:I feel old, at 24 lol, but I look a lot younger somehow! I get ID'd EVERYWHERE at the moment, I think because my hair is shorter at the moment, so I'm growing it lol....


----------



## pinksalamander

Jen, you look exactly how i imagined you! How weird!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk

Lol! That IS weird! :shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK so now either I'm going totally Waco or my computer is. I know i put a reply on this blog about an hour ago. Of course I may have put it in the wrong blog.:foreheadsmack:

This is what i said:

WOW, I can't believe how "Good Looking" all rabbit owners are.

Susan


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Okay, none of me and any rabbits, but here is one of me...

Myself and my purebred German Shepherd who I rescued from a lady who was tying her outside all day and night - in the winter here in Canada! *shakes head* How could someone do that to this face?


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww your cute Shay.


----------



## Jenk

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Myself and my purebred German Shepherd who I rescued from a lady who was tying her outside all day and night - in the winter here in Canada! *shakes head* How could someone do that to this face?


:disgust:There are some cold/callous people in this world; and then there are animal lovers like ourselves.  You did a wonderful thing by giving that lovely girl a good home. (And who could resist those ears, that face?)

Jenk


----------



## ThatsMySimi

*Jenk wrote: *


> *ThatsMySimi wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Myself and my purebred German Shepherd who I rescued from a lady who was tying her outside all day and night - in the winter here in Canada! *shakes head* How could someone do that to this face?
> 
> 
> 
> :disgust:There are some cold/callous people in this world; and then there are animal lovers like ourselves.  You did a wonderful thing by giving that lovely girl a good home. (And who could resist those ears, that face?)
> 
> Jenk
Click to expand...


That there are, that there are. Thank you, she has been a really hard dog for me. It's still hard. She's very protective over me, and therefore aggressive with other dogs and strange people. She has yet to bite a person, but is very reserved with them, and has bitten a few (3) dogs, never bringing blood. I'm now going to a trainer 3 times a week, all summer, and I'm there from 10 in the morning to 5 in the evening. 

As for her ears, as cute as they are, the reason they're not up is because with her first owner (who bought her from the breeder, along with her brother), kept her in a crate for the first 7 months of her life. As she grew, her crate got too small, and her ears hit the top, breaking the cartledge. *sigh* I, however, like them how they are! I think it adds personality!


----------



## Brandy456

I can't remember my photobucket id so lets hope this works...


----------



## Brandy456

I din't want to write much on the pictures incase it poofed. 

But the last two pics are from about ...3 months ago.

and since then i lost..16 pounds so the newer picture is the first. It was take about 2 weeks ago..

I usually cant take pictures of myself without a mirror (or on the last 2 pictures, my cam from my laptop) but.. I did it  and it's pretty snazzy


----------



## Becca

Your so pretty Brandy456 xx


----------



## Brandy456

Thanks. Im not sure if i've seen a picture of you, but I bet your pretty too


----------



## Jenk

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> As for her ears, as cute as they are, the reason they're not up is because with her first owner (who bought her from the breeder, along with her brother), kept her in a crate for the first 7 months of her life. As she grew, her crate got too small, and her ears hit the top, breaking the cartledge. *sigh* I, however, like them how they are! I think it adds personality!


Egads... Well, they're cute and (assumingly) functional; so all is technically well. But that'ssad, the thought that she was crated for so long in such a small space. (Makes me wonder if the woman would've been like the people I see on the t.v. show _Animal Cops_, those who allow a too-small collar to grow into a dog's neck. :X)

Jenk


----------



## BabyBailey

How fun is this! I love seeing everyone! Well, This is my boyfriend (shane) & me (Merissa) at our High School senior excursion this last May. And to people that have asked before, yes, we are both 18.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Merissa, you guys are just cute as heck!


----------



## undergunfire

I never posted a newer picture of me :shock:. I got my hair cut all off even more ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

You cut it more? I love it! Will you come do my make up?


----------



## mouse_chalk

Amy, I love your hair! You're so pretty!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Amy, I love the hair and the tatoo. Now if you would just get rid of those things on your mouth....just kidding. I'm just an "Old Fuddy Duddy" 

Susan

You really are quite stunning.


----------



## Jess_sully

I love seeing everyone! My picture is in the original, but it is probably a year or more old. Sooo... I couldn't resist, or pick just one, apparently.










Boyfriend Eric and I (excuse his strange facial expression... he has something against SMILING in pictures lol)





Another random one of Eric && I


----------



## BabyBailey

haha. very cute! It makes me laugh cuz my boyfriend refuses to smile too! He does the closed mouth smile and wont ever show his teeth. drives me crazy. lol


----------



## timetowaste

Updated picture of me and my lovebug Nemo!


----------



## purplepeacock

THis is so cool! I read all your posts and now i can put a face to the name.....very cool idea!!! so, ok here's me =)






this is 2 years old but i still look the same.








with my parent's dog...Maggy....she's skinnier now...lol






this is from a few weeks ago.


----------



## purplepeacock

hey!!! finally a face to the name...fran the bunny lady....lol!!!


----------



## gshaffner

Kissing mommy!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> hey!!! finally a face to the name...fran the bunny lady....lol!!!


HA HA HA I laughed out loud on that one,lol.


----------



## pinksalamander

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> hey!!! finally a face to the name...fran the bunny lady....lol!!!


Was that me? Or the other Fran? *confused*

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> hey!!! finally a face to the name...fran the bunny lady....lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was that me? Or the other Fran? *confused*
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
Click to expand...

Ha ha i have never had this confusion ever before cause i dont know many other Frans,lol. It was me Purplepeacock and I started conversing on Craigs list and i gave her the link to here. When she lost my email she p osted an add on CL looking for "Fran the Bunny lady" lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplepeacock

and you sent me the links on how to build a NIC cage. then when i went to thank you i lost your email so i posted in craigslist under pets "looking for fran the bunny lady"....lol....and apparently she didn't think i was too much of a nut cuz she replied back!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> and you sent me the links on how to build a NIC cage. then when i went to thank you i lost your email so i posted in craigslist under pets "looking for fran the bunny lady"....lol....and apparently she didn't think i was too much of a nut cuz she replied back!


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwhoosh

Ohh I want a cute picture of me and Rilee together, but it's hard enough getting just a picture of her. Umm I have this picture of me, although I'm kind of making a weird face 







I've cut my hair since then too


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Well, I guess I'll post my picture! lol. 
















As you can tell, I love my hat, lol. 

Emily


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

gwhoosh? You so remind me of Alanis Morrisette!:shock:


----------



## ChandieLee

This is me about two months ago. I pretty much look the same now. 






I just wanted to throw this one in for fun; it always makes me laugh. This one's actually pretty old. I was 16, and going through a phase...lol.


----------



## myLoki

I posted in Part I of this thread but that was over a year ago. Here are pictures of me from earlier this month. :biggrin2:





My friend (left) and me (right).





At the Ranger's game last month! GO RANGERS!


t.


----------



## gwhoosh

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> gwhoosh? You so remind me of Alanis Morrisette!:shock:


LOL! I have neeeever heard that before. It's probably just my weird expression in that picture.


Everyone here is so pretty!! We should call it Radiance Online lol....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> gwhoosh? You so remind me of Alanis Morrisette!:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I have neeeever heard that before. It's probably just my weird expression in that picture.
> 
> 
> Everyone here is so pretty!! We should call it Radiance Online lol....
Click to expand...

I completely agree with Angelnsnuffy, i saw your pic and was trying to think who the heck you look like then i read her reply and that is it, Alanis Morrisette


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *gwhoosh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> gwhoosh? You so remind me of Alanis Morrisette!:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I have neeeever heard that before. It's probably just my weird expression in that picture.
> 
> 
> Everyone here is so pretty!! We should call it Radiance Online lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with Angelnsnuffy, i saw your pic and was trying to think who the heck you look like then i read her reply and that is it, Alanis Morrisette
Click to expand...

:bunnydance::biggrin2:


----------



## gwhoosh

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *gwhoosh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> gwhoosh? You so remind me of Alanis Morrisette!:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I have neeeever heard that before. It's probably just my weird expression in that picture.
> 
> 
> Everyone here is so pretty!! We should call it Radiance Online lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with Angelnsnuffy, i saw your pic and was trying to think who the heck you look like then i read her reply and that is it, Alanis Morrisette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :bunnydance::biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Ahhh! I'm telling you guys, it's just the angle or something! Proof!:






Not that I have anything against Alanis Morrisette, lol. Idk why I can't find any normal picture of myself...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *gwhoosh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> gwhoosh? You so remind me of Alanis Morrisette!:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I have neeeever heard that before. It's probably just my weird expression in that picture.
> 
> 
> Everyone here is so pretty!! We should call it Radiance Online lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with Angelnsnuffy, i saw your pic and was trying to think who the heck you look like then i read her reply and that is it, Alanis Morrisette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :bunnydance::biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh! I'm telling you guys, it's just the angle or something! Proof!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I have anything against Alanis Morrisette, lol. Idk why I can't find any normal picture of myself...
Click to expand...

Hee, I think partly the angle and partly the hat, it makes you look hippyish as she does:biggrin2:.


----------



## Illusion

This is me


----------



## Becca

OMG everyones soooo pretty :shock:


----------



## Dublinperky

I didn't imagine any of you the right way! LOL!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## kherrmann3

Well, here are my photos! 

Will and I (Don't worry, he never smiles in pictures. He's weird that way... :dude




Just ME! inkbouce:




AND, last but not least, Toby and I! This is an older picture... It's only like a year or so, but yeah...


----------



## Becca

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> I didn't imagine any of you the right way! LOL!
> 
> Aly!:tongue



Me eneither!

So where are the pictures of you then Aly?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

BabyBunnies wrote:


> *Dublinperky wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't imagine any of you the right way! LOL!
> 
> Aly!:tongue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me eneither!
> 
> So where are the pictures of you then Aly?
Click to expand...


:yeahthat: :laughsmiley:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

:yeahthat:


----------



## pinksalamander

:bump

There are still so many people that I don't know what they look like!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Boz

heh what the heck.
This is me this last summer at a wedding.





Here's one from over winter sometime





I need to take some new pictures!


----------



## undergunfire

Eh, I'll update my pictures . These are from the other night....












I needs me a haaaair cut!


----------



## purplepeacock

ok this is from last spring and i've lost weight since then but i don't have any really recent pics to share. So here ya go....this is doug and me last spring:


----------



## purplepeacock

Arrgghhhhh.....i resized that pic and flipped it then saved it....why is it HUGE and sideways????....can you tell that i don't do computer graphics for a living?....lol


----------



## Happi Bun

Wow, everyone looks great! 
I guess I can share what I look like.


----------



## undergunfire

I LOVE your hair, Erika! It looks adorable!


----------



## kherrmann3

Undergunfire, I have to ask... Did those tattoos hurt bad? I would think the chest area under the collarbone would be the worst 

Oh, and purplepeacock, I have that shirt, too :biggrin2: lol


----------



## pinksalamander

Looks like I must have moved my other picture :?






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## purplepeacock

kherrmann3....thanks! it's actually my sisters that i "borrowed" aka....stole...lol

Fran...you're so pretty in your pic!!


----------



## undergunfire

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Undergunfire, I have to ask... Did those tattoos hurt bad? I would think the chest area under the collarbone would be the worst


It hurt, but not _thaaat_ bad. It hurt the worst towards the center of my chest and down on towards "the girls" and the arm pit. Talk about *cringing* when he hit those areas.

I get shading and color done on every thing except the bunnies on my birthday, December 8th :biggrin2:!


----------



## Maureen Las

You guys are so young and cool and I'm old....

but i'll still post a pic but only after i curl my hair...


----------



## kherrmann3

Ooo! Have fun! I've heard that the shading hurts more... :? That's at least what my boyfriend said. He actually teared up when they got to the top of his shoulder (the top of the deltoid muscle). I want a tattoo, but I want it on my lower stomach, and I'm afraid to get it there 

Also, I'm afraid of vaccines/IV's... I don't know how I would handle a tattoo needle... I can get my blood drawn, but vaccines and IV's scare the heck out of me (to the point of anxiety attacks when the needle is brought in the room lol).


----------



## undergunfire

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Ooo! Have fun! I've heard that the shading hurts more... :? That's at least what my boyfriend said. He actually teared up when they got to the top of his shoulder (the top of the deltoid muscle). I want a tattoo, but I want it on my lower stomach, and I'm afraid to get it there
> 
> Also, I'm afraid of vaccines/IV's... I don't know how I would handle a tattoo needle... I can get my blood drawn, but vaccines and IV's scare the heck out of me (to the point of anxiety attacks when the needle is brought in the room lol).


My tattoo artist, Tony, said it is the outline that hurts the worst.

Don't worry, you don't see a needle in the gun. You can turn away when he unwraps the sterile needle to set it up in the gun.

A good tattoo artist will always go slow and not rough on you when you get your first one.


----------



## kherrmann3

It's the idea of the needle  I know they don't hurt... It's almost like a phobia. *pouts*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

I love tattoos! Undergunfire, yours look GREAT! I have 2 and am thinking about the 3rd one...I want to get it fairly soon.

Everyone looks great in their pics! It is nice to put a face to a name. 

here I am with my little Asher


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wow their are some real Beautiful People on here. Pinksalamander you are Beautiful and Thumpers_Mom wow you should be a model. I can't believe you have 2 kids.

Now Maureen go get those rollers and curl your hair. I want to see you. 

Hugs to all the Beautiful People on RO.

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## purplepeacock

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Ooo! Have fun! I've heard that the shading hurts more... :? That's at least what my boyfriend said. He actually teared up when they got to the top of his shoulder (the top of the deltoid muscle). I want a tattoo, but I want it on my lower stomach, and I'm afraid to get it there
> 
> Also, I'm afraid of vaccines/IV's... I don't know how I would handle a tattoo needle... I can get my blood drawn, but vaccines and IV's scare the heck out of me (to the point of anxiety attacks when the needle is brought in the room lol).


don't feel bad....i've been wanting a tattoo of a peacock for YEARS but i'm too chicken to get it. i'm afraid of the pain and i'm afraid that in 10 years i'll hate it. but mostly it's the pain. i'm afraid they'll start it and i won't be able to finish it. oh, and no i don't want a purple peacock...lol


----------



## kherrmann3

I want a rabbit with the Chinese symbol for "rabbit" on it's hip. I was born in '87, so that's the Chinese year of da bunneh.  I'm also too cheap to go and get one lol


----------



## purplepeacock

i was born in 78....what's my sign? maybe i'll be a bunny too!


----------



## purplepeacock

i finally got some newer pics. this first one is me at my little sister's wedding in september






this one is from this morning....excuse the scrubs i was on my way to work:


----------



## kherrmann3

Depending on when you were born in '78, you could either be a snake or a horse.

*Feb. 18, 1977-Feb. 6, 1978* *Fire* *Snake* *Feb. 7, 1978-Jan. 27, 1979* *Earth* *Horse*
The fire/Earth thing is your "element" for that animal. The animals go in a twelve year cycle, and the elements go in another cycle. I am a Fire Rabbit. 

http://www.phillychinatown.com/chinese_topic/chinese_zodiac/year_chart.htm


----------



## Maureen Las

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Wow their are some real Beautiful People on here. Pinksalamander you are Beautiful and Thumpers_Mom wow you should be a model. I can't believe you have 2 kids.
> 
> Now Maureen go get those rollers and curl your hair. I want to see you.
> 
> Hugs to all the Beautiful People on RO.
> 
> Susan:biggrin2:


I'm not so old that I use rollers ..the curling iron will do but if I post you have to also Susan :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Maureen I wasn't saying you were so old, I actually use rollers sometimes, but i draw the line I don't go out with them in my hair. LOL

Susan


----------



## purplepeacock

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Depending on when you were born in '78, you could either be a snake or a horse.
> 
> *Feb. 18, 1977-Feb. 6, 1978* *Fire* *Snake* *Feb. 7, 1978-Jan. 27, 1979* *Earth* *Horse*
> The fire/Earth thing is your "element" for that animal. The animals go in a twelve year cycle, and the elements go in another cycle. I am a Fire Rabbit.
> 
> http://www.phillychinatown.com/chinese_topic/chinese_zodiac/year_chart.htm


well since i'm feb 16th in 78 then i'm an earthy horse...lol....


----------



## Maureen Las




----------



## Maureen Las

Taken within the past hour
lipstick, hairdone .. the whole thing lol 
but I'm still wearing pj's


----------



## purplepeacock

*angieluv wrote: *


> Taken within the past hour
> lipstick, hairdone .. the whole thing lol
> but I'm still wearing pj's


lol...you're too funny. if it makes you feel better in one of my pics i'm wearing scrubs for work.


----------



## Maureen Las

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *angieluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Taken within the past hour
> lipstick, hairdone .. the whole thing lol
> but I'm still wearing pj's
> 
> 
> 
> lol...you're too funny. if it makes you feel better in one of my pics i'm wearing scrubs for work.
Click to expand...

You look darling in that pic!


----------



## purplepeacock

*angieluv wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *angieluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Taken within the past hour
> lipstick, hairdone .. the whole thing lol
> but I'm still wearing pj's
> 
> 
> 
> lol...you're too funny. if it makes you feel better in one of my pics i'm wearing scrubs for work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look darling in that pic!
Click to expand...

thank you but don't you know EVERYONE looks darling with a bun in their hands!! I radiant liffey's cuteness....i truely don't posess and cuteness all on my own


----------



## EileenH

Here's me & Gulliver:


----------



## Raspberry82

It's so neat to see everyone's pictures!! Everyone on here looks like such a great person, no wonder we all like to chat so much! :biggrin2:



Here are some of me. The last one is a goofy pic of me and Max- I'm trying not to laugh. I lucked out that the 1st pic turned out so well, I took it with my cell phone! Yes, I look totally stunned! LOL. :shock:
















It was 102 degrees that day this was taken. Max was none too please about that!









My sweetie Travis.. aka Max's slave daddy


----------



## Maureen Las

You are really cute

Max is also..

Travis is a hunk


----------



## SOOOSKA

Nice pictures Maureen. So pretty. Love your lipstick colour.

Susan


----------



## Ivory

Me:


----------



## Raspberry82

Aww, thanks Angieluv! Your picture is very pretty! Hehe @ travis is a hunk.


----------



## NZminilops

Me'n'Sakura







And me feeling nervous with a silly look on my face:


----------



## Maureen Las

*Ivory wrote: *


> Me:



Never pictured you would look like this Ivory 

LOL I thought you would look "bookish" and here you're a babe


----------



## TinysMom

This is one of the very few pictures of me that I like - it is from when we lived in Anchorage, Alaska (1996-2000). That was probably one of the happiest periods of my life...and to me - it shows in this photo.


----------



## Ivory

*angieluv wrote: *


> *Ivory wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never pictured you would look like this Ivory
> 
> LOL I thought you would look "bookish" and here you're a babe
Click to expand...



LMAO! It throws people off, for sure...:laugh:

Thanks LOL!


----------



## Ivory

Here are a few more:









Was younger in that one








And me with no makeup on


----------



## Maureen Las

*Ivory wrote: *


> Here are a few more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was younger in that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me with no makeup on



:roflmao:yeah you're a babe and I thought you were a"librarian ":clapping:type

What a hoot!!!!


----------



## Maureen Las

*TinysMom wrote: *


> This is one of the very few pictures of me that I like - it is from when we lived in Anchorage, Alaska (1996-2000). That was probably one of the happiest periods of my life...and to me - it shows in this photo.



I thought you would look nice and pretty "like you do" ...
look at all these youngsters that we are competing with ............................

Ithink it would be cool to live in Anchorage.;.no wonder you were backing Sarah!!!!


----------



## stephiemarie78

Me
no make or hair done






And all "did" up lol


----------



## BethM

Ok, here goes......





Me with Nick. This was a year ago, my hair is growing out and shaggy.






Jason with Tobi.





Just me.








Amelia was upset at not being included, so here she is!


Oh, and I was born in 1975, so I am the year of the Wood Rabbit
Jason is Metal Monkey.


----------



## Raspberry82

*TinysMom wrote: *


> This is one of the very few pictures of me that I like - it is from when we lived in Anchorage, Alaska (1996-2000). That was probably one of the happiest periods of my life...and to me - it shows in this photo.



You do look very happy! I've always wanted to live in Anchorage for a bit. For some reason, I always imagined you as a red head, I don't know why!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I can't believe I've missed all these pics! :shock:

Everyone is so pretty! Kelly, I imagined you totally a brunnette for some reason! Maureen, you too! Love the lipstick, it matches the PJ's  Raspberry82, you look just like my cousin! Ivory, you look gorgeous without make-up on..... no fair! :X

I should go find a newer pic of me..... :?


----------



## mouse_chalk

Here's my latest pic after my haircut the other week:







And a pic of me in San Francisco- this was in Alcatraz I was doing the audio tour! 








And me and Steve in the Lake Distric in October- he never smiles properly, always closes his eyes or pulls a funny face. What is with that and boyfriends?!! 








And that's quite enough of me to last a lifetime I should think


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I can't remember if I've posted my pic on here before and I can't be bothered to scroll through the whole thread looking, so here are a couple of new pics.

Me on the left






I'm pulling such a stupid face in this one, but I still like it!








So now you can see why I ama typical fiery redhead.:biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Well, here are my photos!
> 
> Will and I (Don't worry, he never smiles in pictures.Â  He's weird that way... :dude



I'm sorry, but this pic made me LOL. He looks like he is saying "shes *deep breath* mine"

:laugh:

Aaaaaanyway...I should go do some school work...or not


----------



## Becca

Wheres the pic of you then Meg??


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Umm....

:baghead

I have one with all my friends makes me loook like a 5 yr old, one with CJ makes me look like an idiot, one with the cat that I took at my brothers party but one of the guys is behind me pulling a funny face and the rest make me look 8 years old lol. :headsmack
I will have to try get one...actually saying that I *might* have one on my photobucket account....*Wonders off*


----------



## Luv-bunniz

OK, this is the best pic I can find. It makes me look like a 10 yr old and I yet again look stupid, I was looking at the floor at what Todd (hawk) was (I never figured out what it was) then my friend shouts "hey, look here!" so of course I turned to look at her and then got this up-turned *im so freakin posh* look...lol. Oh and we had only just woke up and were going to fly the hawks so we got up and went straight outside hense we had the camera aswell and my hair is a mess 






:baghead


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> So now you can see why I ama typical fiery redhead.


I didn't know you were a redhead. I always thought it was brown.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So now you can see why I ama typical fiery redhead.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were a redhead. I always thought it was brown.
Click to expand...

Ha ha - really? I can't imagine myself as a brunette! I suppose it's different over the internet because you can't see people, but those that know me in person know what a big part of my personality my hair is. I really am a crazy redhead.


----------



## pumpkinhead

Oh dear, don't laugh. I've gotten heavily into Japanese street fashion recently... lol 
The only recent photos I have of myself are outfit shots:






aaaand a bonus picture from my wedding (well just before it actually I guess! XD), September 6th this year :3


----------



## mouse_chalk

Pumpkinhead I LOVE your dress! And omg your bunny looks just like my Snowy! :shock: 


Jess, you are soo pretty! I love the way you do your eye makeup!


----------



## Sabine

Wow, only just found this thread, It just proves that bunny people are a really good looking lot (David thinks so too)


----------



## irishbunny

Oh piccie time! By the way your all gawjus! I'm Irish so, ya don't expect much lol
















I'm the girl on the left. Yup I'm a poser!


----------



## twYANGziie

Lots of ladies over here! 





Here's me with my dog .


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

pumpkinhead wrote:


>



^^ WOW isnt that just pretty!
I loove the dress too!
this is only the bride.. imagine what the wedding was like :shock:

Prisca xx


----------



## Sabine

I did find a picture of me at long last. it's about two years old though. You can see my frind Rosa (left) and me (right with orange top)




Excuse the drink in the picture but we were celebrating our grading


----------



## JadeIcing

Your cute!


----------



## JadeIcing

I was just thinking I need to update!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I was just thinking I need to update!


Well, go on then!


----------



## JadeIcing

Need to take one! I am so not posting one of me in my work clothes.


----------



## Epic_win

^^^ Christmas Party ^^^


----------



## yaya551

Great pics everyone!!! I don't really have a pic with me and the animals since I always seem to be the one behind the camera, lol.


----------



## BrittsBunny

Here's a picture of Wrangler and I!


----------



## Mai_Roberts

Here is Me and Pebble






And just Me. (with dads guitar)








xx


----------



## becc_boland

This is me before a wedding I went to





Lily, taken last weekend.. She hates the camera lol





And this is myself and my boyfriend of three years, Shane at the wedding (his cousins)


----------



## sephira

Okay here's a couple of pics of me. I will have to take some with the bunny babies soon!! 












Say cheese!


----------



## Becca

Your all so beautiful!! Sabine you are so not how I imagined you!!


----------



## sharper

the most recent


----------



## Sabine

*Becca wrote: *


> Your all so beautiful!! Sabine you are so not how I imagined you!!


Oh dear, do I really want to know how you imagined me:?


----------



## Floppy Puff-Puff

Even though I'm new, it's still great to put faces to the names.

Keeping with the current theme, here's some pictures of us:





*This is me and my amazing girlfriend, Dorian.*






*A picture of me sleeping with our bun Floppy Puff Puff when she was just a baby.*






*The flash kinda bleached out the picture, but that's Floppy doing one of her favorite things...Licking Dorian's eye.*


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

Me and summer last year:

I got my hair cut so its a lot longer is this pick


----------



## XxMontanaxX




----------



## sephira

Cellphone pic of me!!


----------



## WhyMista

Angels and Demons-Reversed









I'm only two months but practice makes perfect!





Semper Fi





Tolerating the camera due to hay overload!





Mmmmmm





:nasty:Oh not this **** again...........


----------



## littlemisslacie

Hi Guys 
I don't have any pictures with my bunnies yet but I noticed people had pics with their horses.. so heres mine hehe.. his name is Audi 




" 






And me and my boyfriend Kyle, and our cat Noelle


----------



## Saudade

ohmigoshimasu! soo many pretty girls with horses and rabbits, I think I'm in heaven!
How do you all get your pics to look so good? Photoshop?
I'm so **** ugly! Maybe if I lost the hobo beard...

I think I'll do a before and after pic with my lucy. Before shaving and after shaving.

missyscove I think I'm in love with fiona! She's sooo cute! And I'm not just saying that because she's a dutch!


----------



## Becca

*Saudade wrote: *


> I'm so darn ugly!




Never say that :disgust:


----------



## irishbunny

Bunny people are so pretty!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf

well here's me and hubby, about a month before finding out that we were finally pregnant. For what i look like now, just add 60+ pounds swollen everything and short hair lol 







Every pic we take with our bun, he ends up looking like a little black dot in the pic... and you cant tell he's a bun


----------



## Sweetie

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> well here's me and hubby, about a month before finding out that we were finally pregnant. For what i look like now, just add 60+ pounds swollen everything and short hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every pic we take with our bun, he ends up looking like a little black dot in the pic... and you cant tell he's a bun


I have that problem with Sweetie, she looks llike a black dot when I take a pic of her with my camera phone. But if I take a pic of her with my regular digital camera, she looks like a bunny. I will post pics when I get a chance to upload them onto my computer!


----------



## mardigraskisses

Is there no way to resize photo's through the forum? I tried and when I previewed it, they went all huge again. 

:?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Well I deleted my old post cuz i don't look like that anymore, here's some update 

Me and Oscar





Me and one of my best friend






my avatar






My sister and I, (she counts as a pet  )






Me


----------



## Brandy456

I edit all my pictures so, teehee sorryy
















I don't have many pics with Babii but I have one of Sparky, alone.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *I looove this picture  Beatiful. or should i say Glamorous? *
> 
> I don't have many pics with Babii but I have one of Sparky, alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You got that wrong btw...
> 
> It's *_MY_* boy...* Prisca's boy


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*Saudade wrote:*


> I'm so darn ugly!
> 
> *tch tch tch, don't say that
> 
> *Maybe if I lost the hobo beard...
> 
> *Okay that got me LAUGHING!!
> 
> *


----------



## mardigraskisses

Dave and I. :bunnyheart













Rocky Horror Picture Show. :]





And the most recent picture of me:


----------



## collegerabbit101

Here's me and Garfield


----------



## Stardust

This was from yesterday





..and here's my bunny Zoey :]


----------



## WhyMista

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> Dave and I. :bunnyheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky Horror Picture Show. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the most recent picture of me:


Uhhhhhhmmmmmmmm those last two pictures personify my perfect woman lol.

Just don't tell Rayu I said that she might get jealous


----------



## mardigraskisses

*WhyMista wrote:*


> Uhhhhhhmmmmmmmm those last two pictures personify my perfect woman lol.
> 
> Just don't tell Rayu I said that she might get jealous



Rofl, your secret is safe with me.


----------



## WhyMista

T*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> *WhyMista wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhhhhmmmmmmmm those last two pictures personify my perfect woman lol.
> 
> Just don't tell Rayu I said that she might get jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl, your secret is safe with me.
Click to expand...

Thankfully, she wouldn't be happy. She got mad when I'd spend time with my other rabbit. She was definitely a "look at me" bunny"


----------



## Grace

This is me with Cocoa:




And this is me and Brutus, one of my ferrets:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

Everyone is soo pretty! And for you guys, you are all very handsome 
Well I'm ugly, to the EXTREME. But I will post my pic, I have no bunny pics saved to my laptop though 
Well here goes.....


----------



## ARobinson

I'm new around these forums, but I'll play... Here I am...


----------



## Happi Bun

Everyone looks so great!


----------



## LionsRawr

Here I am











Yeah nearly 21 looking about 12 lol. 

When Sparrow and Bubble Gum get here I will get pics of me and them for this thread too.


----------



## amber55

Mee 
Anyways I only have one picture with my bunny and i posted it 2 times so i will try to get more with him :]


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~

Well, I believe I played on the first topic however I have changed a lot so I decided to play once again. :embarrassed:


----------



## Psychobunny

Damon, Tim, Me, Tucker, Dave








Cleo and Me








Me and my most recent litter of labs.


----------



## lexiiblue




----------



## fuzz16

dont know if ive posted yet...





Me and Mimzy





Me and Fallow with my hair not brushed for the day


----------



## Kel4mum

This is me: KELLY


----------



## am-bear

'>[url=http://


----------



## JadeIcing

Me on saturday...


----------



## SunnyCait

Ali that outfit is ADORABLE.

I don't think I've posted in here... 

Me and my youngest sister at one of our older sisters' weddings, this past Saturday. I'm the one in the purple.






And less glamorous, playing Guitar Hero with mah honey.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you!

You and your sister look AWESOME! I want her top! I bet Jen wants your dress!


----------



## mouse_chalk

JadeIcing wrote:


> Thank you!
> 
> You and your sister look AWESOME! I want her top! I bet Jen wants your dress!




YES I DO!!


----------



## Becca

Just looked through this thread and saw I haven't posted my pic!!

This is me!


----------



## Bunnydrool1324

This isn't me it's my mom, but it still counts right? =] Finally, some pics of Ellie, and one pic of my black lab, Raggs.


----------



## Bunnydrool1324

Oh wait no I goofed up. Raggs isn't in there.


----------



## MagnoliaDee

This is me and Jacub (RIP) a few years ago...


----------



## SweetSassy

*SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *


> Everyone is soo pretty! And for you guys, you are all very handsome
> Well I'm ugly, to the EXTREME. But I will post my pic, I have no bunny pics saved to my laptop though
> Well here goes.....


Hi :wave: Now I know what you look like. Your very pretty!


----------



## SweetSassy

Becca, your so cute! 



I was looking thru the pictures and It's so neat to see what everyone looks like. Everyone looks GOOD!!


----------



## bunnylove817

(I'm the one with the curly hair)





--this was almost 2 years go.. 

::ETA:: and me with the other bunny slave in my house :]


----------



## ILubMaBunbuns

This is a New pic of me, this is how i look now :bunnydance:





This is a pic from last winter, i dye my hair almost every day lol:biggrin2:





This is a OLD pic of my and my fiance


----------



## Becca

^ pics aren't there


----------



## SweetSassy

*Becca wrote: *


> ^ pics aren't there


they were yest. There gone now.


----------



## ILubMaBunbuns

I put them back up


----------



## Fancy77

Me and My youngest Zander...


----------



## SweetSassy

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Me and My youngest Zander...


Cute pic!!


----------



## PepnFluff

Don't think I've partaked in these before  
ETA - Eh photos wont get smaller! Sorry!





Me and Moz





Jords and I


----------



## irishbunny

Ilubmabunbuns- I love your hair!


----------



## lloorren

My boyfriend and I yesterday! I hate when I blink during pictures, his mom brought over her dog and we're watching him for a couple days. He grew up around house rabbits so he's great with ours.





When I first got our baby Cotton, I just went swimming so my hair is all matted down D:










Me and my Suggie, Ozzie. 





Together


----------



## binkies

Well here I am:


----------



## godzirra




----------



## Brandy456




----------



## irishlops

AWH! Your lovely brandy! Nice expresssive eyes


----------



## irishlops

*here it goes, shudder*


----------



## irishlops

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Well I deleted my old post cuz i don't look like that anymore, here's some update
> 
> Me and Oscar


:shock::shock::shock::shock:
That puppy is to cute to be allowed on the internet!!!
You timed that picture just right.
What is his name?:inlove:


----------



## PepnFluff

Elena! You're hair! It's gorgeous! And you of course. My hair is sorta like that when dried except 10000x frizzier!


----------



## irishlops

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Elena! You're hair! It's gorgeous! And you of course. My hair is sorta like that when dried except 10000x frizzier!


 Thank you very much for your comment.
lol, I have to tame my hair so much!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

Here's a few of me I suppose =)






and I don't have any of me and my rabbits, but I've some of me and my pup! 




and showing some love:


----------



## pOker

THATS ME 


and here is the hubby 






hubby with the buns::





and me with the bunn;;
i havent gotten to uploading them yet


----------



## irishbunny

Here are some updated pictures of me. I'm such a poser so I don't have many none posing pictures of me lol

Heres my most recent pic of me not being a poser






Me being a poser, I took this today, I was studying and decided to take some pics lol!


----------



## Fancy77

WOW u r stunning Grace!!!


----------



## Fancy77

I thought I would re-post this


----------



## mistyjr

THIS IS ME AT MY WEDDING IN 2006





AND THIS IS ME & MY 3RD CHILD, EVIE ON 06/2009





MY DUTCH(SPIDER-MAN)





MY DUTCH (COOKIE MONSTER)





MY DUTCH (ELMO)


----------



## irishbunny

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> WOW u r stunning Grace!!!


Meh I dunno, but thanks 

The picture of you and your is really cute!

Misty- You looked gorgeus on on your wedding day!


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


>


I spy MICHAEL! :inlove:


----------



## irishbunny

Haha Becca! I didn't even notice that in that picture You'd see him a mile away


----------



## Becca




----------



## Leland1

My favorite one from the only litter that lived trough the night... All died of Vitamin Defitincy...


----------



## Fancy77

*Leland1 wrote: *


> My favorite one from the only litter that lived trough the night... All died of Vitamin Defitincy...


LOVE this pic!!! well I love the saying I have never heard someone else use that term Sally outside of my area... It cracks me up every time


----------



## marebear

Me:






Me & my husband, Tony








Us & our daughter Kate:


----------



## undergunfire

My husband, Ryan, and I ....


----------



## paul2641

*undergunfire wrote: *


> My husband, Ryan, and I ....


You kinda get lost in them eyes of yours !


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

Here I am at the San Diego zoo. The monkey moved right before the picture was taken.






This was taken a year and a half ago. I turn 21 in May!


----------



## paul2641

Me about 2 months ago, Grr I got my hair cut over the Christmas I miss my mop so much :tears2:!


----------



## hln917

Wow Paul, you are the twin of my nephew, depending on the color and style of his hair at the moment. :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641

*hln917 wrote: *


> Wow Paul, you are the twin of my nephew, depending on the color and style of his hair at the moment. :biggrin2:


At the moment my hair is short and I hate it letting it grow out again, And plan on dying it blond or brown undecided as of yet!


----------



## hln917

Here's me!


----------

